# New cat mama with a quick question



## saltandhoney (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi everyone!
My name is Alicia and I recently adopted a 7 week old kitten named Rue. My two daughters and I have always talked about getting a kitten and now that my girls are older (pre-teen and teen) I finally got us a kitten. She is alot of work, but we love her so much. And she is absolutely spoiled--we are determined to give her the best life ever.

Anyhow, I am having issues with litter training for her. We have a few litter boxes. I have two set out for her with the proper kitty litter and we keep one in the bedroom (my room where she likes to hang out with my 10 year old) and one in the living room. She refuses to use it. I made sure it wasn't too high, that it's near by and it is absolutely clean. I'm not sure if it is the kitty litter brand or what. There's no dyes or perfumes or anything. Maybe she didn't like the feel of it. We put her in there and she immediately jumps back out. We even scratch it and try to get her interested and she'll paw at it but she won't use it. She pooped once in my bed, in her play pen, on the carpet. I'm picking up poop every day. And she's a baby so it's no big deal...

but any insight on how to deal with this so that she's going to her litter box would be really appreciated !


----------



## saltandhoney (Mar 18, 2021)

@Dave the dancing cat
Thanks so much for responding. I'm using something called Dr. Elsey's Ultra Premium Clumping Cat Litter. And it very well may be the litter and the box. The one she has is uncovered and I am considering getting her a covered one and maybe changing the crystal litter to maybe pine pellets or something. I really think she just doesn't like what I have for her at all.


----------



## LeChi (Mar 8, 2021)

Your kitten is precious! She will be running your household in no time.
Sometimes it can be a small shift in texture that makes the difference. Also, they often don’t like scented. We started with Tidy Cat, unscented and non-clumping, just in case they were snackers (don’t want it to cause a blockage) and then shifted them to clumping at about fourteen weeks. (We are now back to non-clumping because one did start eating it, but that’s another story.) We also used Dr. Elsey’s Ultra. I like it and hope to go back to it or the Classic. 
It might work for you to put a different kind of litter in each pan and see if she likes one. If it feels like wasting money, think of it as a payment for working toward better bathroom habits. Totally worth it. Good luck!
Oh! And how about if you put any stray poops or paper towels from pee cleanup into the litter box. Might help her get the idea.


----------



## MistWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

First, make sure there are no medical problems. If the kitten has any pain or discomfort during a bowel movement, she'll associate it with the litter box and avoid it.

It could be something stressing your kitten. It could be simply a new environment. Noise. Too much attention. Not getting enough play time with her people. Not having enough vertical space. Does she have a cat condo & scratching post? Do they suit her?

Are any of the boxes covered? If so, lose the cover. Try different litters. If the litter feels uncomfortable to their foot pads or backside, they'll avoid it. Cat foot pads (and skin in general) are very sensitive.

The litter may be too deep. Some cats like a shallow layer of litter. I think it's so their feet don't sink as much or perhaps because it feels unstable to them.

You may have to try different litter pans. Some cats are particular about shape. Yes, cats are strange creatures.

Try different locations. We humans like privacy when we go. Cats don't care. They just want to be comfortable. If the box is stuck in a corner or under the sink, it may feel too closed in for your kitten.

Try a pan with shorter sides. I did read that you're certain the sides are not too tall, but it couldn't hurt to go shorter. She is a small thing. Just think how it'd feel if you had to jump over a wall every time you needed the bathroom.

It could be diet. Dry food can lead to dry, hard stools which are uncomfortable.

Some recommend litter attractants and have had good luck with them. I've never tried them. 

Now, you need to be a good detective. Investigate what's going on and try different things. Correct anything that stresses your kitten or makes her uncomfortable. A confident cat is a happy cat and more well behaved.


----------



## saltandhoney (Mar 18, 2021)

This advice was super helpful! She actually finally started using the litter box yesterday... we saw her kind of investigating it and then she peed and later on that day, she pooped. We were SO happy. I'm going to continue to keep an eye on her--and she is definitely running the household already.


----------



## LeChi (Mar 8, 2021)

Hurray! That’s great! She will probably enjoy digging in the litter, too.


----------

